# Kenwood eXcelon - any good?



## sixspeedz (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a friend with a store that sells some car audio... they stock eXcelon, and not much on the higher end like Alpine or JL. I was considering doing an upgrade, since the door speakers sounds so much better now than stock.. and i have the hook up...:thumbup:

Does anyone have experience with this line of speakers and amps?

Here is what i was thinking:

Main Amp - Kenwood XR900-5 (to drive the 4 x Alpine SPS410 door speakers, 1 mono channel for 10" sub in rear)
Underseats amp (Mid-subs) - Kenwood XR400-4 (bridged to 2ch)
Underseats drivers – 2 x Kenwood KFCXW800F (if they fit instead of the earthquake SWS that many use)
EQ/Line converter - AudioControl LCQ-1 (i have no DSP)
10" sub driver Kenwood KFC-XW10 in custom box built in cargo area wall (or the slim 10" enclosure eXcelon has prebuilt as it should be easy enough to take out as needed)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## j_dunavin (Apr 18, 2013)

I used to work at a shop that sold Kenwood and their Excelon line. I really liked the Excelon line, had a cd player and a four channel amp, and really liked them.


----------



## sixspeedz (Feb 21, 2013)

I went with the amps, they sound great and have tons of power.

Here's the install:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=719544


----------

